# شريط غيرت حياتي لفريق الخبر السار



## moharb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

​شريط غيرت حياتي لفريق الخبر السار



اضغط هنا للتحميل​


.
*شكر خاص للعضو guitarika  
على رفع الشريط مرة أخرى
ولكن كترانيم منفصلة وبجودة صوت عالية​*
*غيرت حياتى​*


----------



## manshy (13 ديسمبر 2008)

da sheret gamil gdn merciii kter 3la ta3bak


----------



## botros_22 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

جارى التحميل شكرا اخى

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## cobcob (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شريط جميل  جدا 
شكرا moharb


----------



## نزار منير (14 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يباركك  وارجو ان تستمري بالمشاركات


----------



## oesi no (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى على الشريط *
*بس ياريت لو عندك بجودة احسن من دى*
*الجودة ضعيفة شوية *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررسيى على الشريط يا محارب 

جارى التحميل .............

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## music_jojo (14 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك بجد شريط حلو اوووووووووووى


----------



## guitarika (23 مارس 2009)

*شريط ( غيرت حياتى ) تحفه*

انت زيد

http://www.4shared.com/file/93372221/a755638c/__online.html


غيرت حياتى

http://www.4shared.com/file/93586165/1d793f53/__online.html



ايلوهيم تأمل

http://www.4shared.com/file/93612986/10069557/__online.html


ايلوهيم

http://www.4shared.com/file/93374266/78366cf7/_online.html


انا كنت فاكر

http://www.4shared.com/file/93375049/6187a0ef/___online.html


بحياتى زى ما هى تأمل

http://www.4shared.com/file/93614142/90a61026/___.html


بحياتى زى ما هى

http://www.4shared.com/file/93375978/327cf835/___online.html



بديلك احلامى

http://www.4shared.com/file/93376787/3d707b8f/__online.html


فمررت بكى تأمل

http://www.4shared.com/file/93614520/2ffb7e50/___online.html


فمررت بيكى

http://www.4shared.com/file/93588142/51f4bf41/__online.html


من زمان

http://www.4shared.com/file/93589887/3a465828/__online.html




نهديك مجدا تأمل

http://www.4shared.com/file/93614769/31cfd79e/___online.html



نهديك مجدا

http://www.4shared.com/file/93592632/4927f6d7/__online.html


تأمل اشفق يا رب

http://www.4shared.com/file/93612265/1bd90682/___.html


اشفق يا رب

http://www.4shared.com/file/93372927/42632958/___online.html

​


----------



## jesus_today (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ( غيرت حياتى ) تحفه*

شكرررررررررررررررررا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oesi no (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ( غيرت حياتى ) تحفه*

*غيرت حياتى دة بتاع فريق الخبر السار
ولا غيرت حياتى انهى 
ياريت توضيح لاسم الشريط واسم المرنم او الفريق
اعتقد انه مكرر 
*​


----------



## guitarika (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط ( غيرت حياتى ) تحفه*

الشريط دا بتاع فريق الخبر السار


----------



## cobcob (23 مارس 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لأنه مكرر
ولكن اللينكات الجديدة بجودة صوت أفضل 
شكرا guitarika  ​*


----------



## bassemb (26 مايو 2009)

*رد: شريط ( غيرت حياتى ) تحفه*

اولا الشريط ده رائع جدا وكان نفسى فيه فايلات ربنا يعوض تعبك

ثانيا الترنيمتين دول مش شغال اللينك بتاعهم يايت تعدلهم

ربنا معاك




نهديك مجدا

http://www.4shared.com/file/93592632/4927f6d7/__online.html





اشفق يا رب

http://www.4shared.com/file/93372927/42632958/___online.html

      [/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## ktakity (21 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى على الشريط جدااااااا
انا كنت بدور عليه


----------



## Bolbola142 (21 يوليو 2009)

merci leek yA moharb wkman merci lguitarika bs fy moshkela so3ayara fy kam link mn elly fy el a5er bayzeen


----------



## moharb (2 مارس 2010)

شككككككككرا لمروركم الجميل
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للترانيم والمجهود

الرب يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر
غيرت حياتى بحبها جدا

الرب يبارككم
*


----------



## tena.barbie (6 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جدا على الشريط

الرب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم


----------



## ISAK (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذ ا الشريط


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: شريط ( غيرت حياتى ) تحفه*

الرب يباركك


guitarika قال:


> انت زيد
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/93372221/a755638c/__online.html
> 
> ...


----------

